# Can't secure my D-Link 624 wireless router



## 5437632 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for reading. I'm sure that securing a router is usually easy, but it was installed by someone who is no longer accessible to us, and who has passworded it under her own email address. Here's the full story, copied from my Profile page:

My son's ex-girlfriend is tech savvy, and helped us set up our D-Link wireless router (hosted by my pc) about 2 years ago. They have since had an acrimonious breakup, and she has taken us off her Christmas card list. My wife just bought a new laptop, and while it was searching for a wireless connection, it found ours; except now it's insecure, and it wasn't when Ex first installed it. I wanted to fix that, but now I find that it is passworded under her email address, and I can't repair my own frickin' insecure router connection!​
That's why I have joined these forums. I'm grateful for any advice you can offer. It's a D-Link 624, and complete pc specs are in my profile. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

HI,
Welcome to TSF.
You can reset the router to factory settings (this also resets the user name to "admin" (no quotes) and password to blank) by pressing the reset button with a paperclip for 10 secs.
You can down load a manual from the D-link site below.

http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp


----------



## 5437632 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you, Lead3, not just prompt but 100% helpful. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You are welcome.
Paul


----------



## ciccariello (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all! my d-link 524 wireless router is working fine but I can't secure it. I run the wizard from and change the password but it shows up not secure. Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?

TIA


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

please start your own thread. This one will now be closed due to its age. Thanks


----------

